# "Worldwide" brand rebuilt alternator, yes or no?



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

Alternator died yesterday on '94 Altima. It was a Denso rebuilt which cost almost $250 about 18 months ago but the 1 year warranty has expired. I can buy a "Worldwide" brand 80 amp rebuilt unit at Advance Auto Parts for $178 exchange with a so-called lifetime warranty which I doubt really means lifetime. I am disappointed in the Denso, which duplicated the OEM unit that went 11 years and 150K miles. But I have never heard of a "Worldwide" brand anything. Anybody know if they're OK?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Ok, I'll give you the "lo-down". I worked for advance auto parts for 2 years and half a year as a manager. It does mean lifetime. Worldwide is a pretty decent brand and AAP will back it up all the way. The whole trick with most auto parts stores is that they print their receipts on thermal paper. So over time it will dissappear. What you need to do is either scan it into a computer and print it in ink or make a photo copy of it. 

On top of it MAKE SURE THEY TEST THE ALTENATOR BEFORE YOU LEAVE THE STORE. That goes for ALL TESTABLE PARTS. Its not that they are untrustworthy but its just the smartest practice. Batteries, altenators, and starters mostly. 

But if you ask me.... go for it. Lifetime warranty means exactly that.

Darktide


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks Darkside, but the alternator didn't work out for me after all. I went ahead this AM and bought the Advance unit and tried to install it but the wiring harness that fit the old one didn't fit the new one. The clerk said that the 3rd lead (red jacket on wire) on the harness didn't need to be hooked up, but that didn't sound right to me so I just returned it and got my money back. We have a lot of sickness here at the house right now and I don'y have time to do anything more on the car myself. So I guess it will get a ride on a wrecker to the shop tomorrow. hate to spend the extra money for something I can usually do myself, but stuff happens you know. Thanks again for the info from the horses mouth so to speak. I have had good luck with Advance parts before and will no doubt be trading there again.


----------

